# MMJ is passing in Michigan!



## Fadeux (Nov 4, 2008)

Check it out here

hXXp://miboecfr.nictusa.com/election/results/08GEN/90000001.html


----------



## ishnish (Nov 5, 2008)

another step down the long road of reason and accountability!!
	:woohoo:	:woohoo:	:woohoo:


----------



## viper1951 (Nov 5, 2008)

cool add one more to the list congrats it shows more and more people are voting it in   great job


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 5, 2008)

hopefully it gets on the ballot here soon.


----------



## tesla (Nov 5, 2008)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm glad Detroit is heading the right directions..

what about the rest of us? DEA is hurting plants and us..

IDK if new president is going to do something about this??


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 5, 2008)

:aok:  I'll be locally legal asap :woohoo:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 5, 2008)

It passed!!! It passed!  It passed!!!  What's the next step to legalize our grow?


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Nov 5, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> :aok:  I'll be locally legal asap :woohoo:



Ditto! This is great, we might be able to have Michigan provider/patient meet-ups now from this site. Think of the strain sharing we can get going! Woohoo no more State police troubles for us!!!!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Nov 5, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> Ditto! This is great, we might be able to have Michigan provider/patient meet-ups now from this site. Think of the strain sharing we can get going! Woohoo no more State police troubles for us!!!!





			
				GMCORP said:
			
		

> It passed!!! It passed!  It passed!!!  What's the next step to legalize our grow?



If you personally are looking for a license, you will need a prescription. If you know somebody with a prescription, offer to be their care-giver. I personally have a list of people who need caregivers, a wife who needs a prescription and myself who gets to **** bricks until one of the above happens.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

i too will be legal very soon.hmmmm dec 4th    yes,i was waiting for this.i was not even concerned about the presidential race.neither one will help me.its all about the rich man.but the mmj will definitely help me.i will enlarge my grow now.12 plants,i can deal with that.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 5, 2008)

*I worry more about the feds than locals, but it's a start, My Bro-In-Law the Sheriff says He wont even bother busting adults for possession anyway, growing is another matter to be dealt with 

I'll maintain my annominity until the feds recipricate and I can grow in my livingroom :aok:*


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

i agree puffin,i will surely get the necessary prescription or whatever it takes to be a patient and grower.but i will always keep it low profile as always,until things change at the federal level.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 5, 2008)

How does someone become a licensed caregiver?  I want to help my mommy!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 5, 2008)

*Here is what I hope to soon attach to my grow room wall*

*:woohoo:*


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

now thats what i'm talking.hell yeah.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats guys, maybe NY will be next.


----------



## Brouli (Nov 5, 2008)

yaaa how do u get permits for being a "care giver"  .whats the procedure for that ??????


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 5, 2008)

Brouli said:
			
		

> yaaa how do u get permits for being a "care giver"  .whats the procedure for that ??????



i've checked norml and mmp and haven't been able to find the answer....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2008)

I am soooooooo jealous.  To all of you who live in Michigan, congrats.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 5, 2008)

CONGRATS Mich.!
Welcome to a new day.

I havn't read the Mich law, but I will.

How caregivers work in cali is as follows.

If you have a person who has the appropriate "illness" to get recommended MMJ, then that person is allowed to designate  caregivers. The caregivers responsibility is to provide MMJ, wheter a grow or purchases, to said patient.
A caregiver has the same rights as a MMJ patient. So, basically, you will have to get a MMJ patient to say you are thier caregiver.
Being a cargiver was a BIG deal in Cali when our law first passed. Now, it really doesn't matter much because it is so easy for anyone to get thier rec from a MMJ doctor anyway. I think that will also be the case in the coming months in Mich.

Hopefully, our new pres will stick by what he said and keep the Feds from operating in states that have MMJ laws. If this does happen, it is ON. I MEAN ON.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so happy for you guys.  I wonder if Texas will ever follow suit.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 5, 2008)

After reading a bit on the actual inititive, I see the majic words. Chronic Pain.
This can be any number of issues a person has.
So, for those living in Mich.
Go see your regular Doctor. Do not mention MMJ. Tell him/her that you are having Chronic Pain in some area of your body. I am sure this is not a far stretch for most folks, as we have all had chronic pain at on time or another.

This is how you get the paper trail started. You will need documentaion stating that you have been SEEN for chronic pain. 
DO NOT BE AFRAID OF SEEING YOUR REGUALR DOCTOR AND STATING THIS. THERE IS A DOCTOR/PATIENT CONFIDENTIALITY BETWEEN U AND YOUR DOC.

I would say to get this started asap. I can assure you that there will be MMJ doctors who will start handing out recs fairly soon. That MMJ "specilist" will want to see a Medical record of you being seen for chronic pain. You show them you have been seen by a doctor for this, and the MMJ specilist will give u a Rec. 
Most Family doctors WILL NOT reccomend MMJ., I wouldn't even ask. I would wait until a MMJ specilist gets established in Mich, which will happen.

Go get your Medical records rollin'


----------



## BlueSmoke (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are a few facts that might be of interest.  

A patient must declare a caregiver, and can only have one.  

A caregiver can assist up to 5 patients, and have 12 plants per patient served, for a total of 60 plants.  

The patient can have up to 2.5 ounces (70 grams), and the caregiver can have up to 2.5 ounces for each patient serviced (so a total of 12.5 ounces).

A caregiver can receive compensation for assisting the patient, and it is not considered selling a controlled substance. 

View attachment ED-20_11-08_Props_Poster2_251561_7.pdf


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 5, 2008)

Great find Blue. That weight limit sux. 60 plants, but only up to 12.5 zips?? I guess the LED growers will be OK


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Great find Blue. That weight limit sux. 60 plants, but only up to 12.5 zips?? I guess the LED growers will be OK



Well, it is a start.  I live in one of those red states that will probably never (in my lifetime) legalize MMJ.  Every now and then I kick around moving to OR or N. CA...


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Nov 5, 2008)

Brouli said:
			
		

> yaaa how do u get permits for being a "care giver"  .whats the procedure for that ??????



http://www.qualifyingpatient.com/


Information posted on this website is not official state information. But it *is* a lawyers reading of the text of proposal 1.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 5, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, it is a start. I live in one of those red states that will probably never (in my lifetime) legalize MMJ. Every now and then I kick around moving to OR or N. CA...


 
Your right, it is a start. Finally, we are changing the public perception of MJ. 
There are now 13 states with MMJ laws. 26% of the USA. 

Unfortunatly, there are a few states that I don't see ever accepting MMJ or even decrimilizing MJ. Alot of penelties I see in other states for simple cultivation is Draconian.

HG, you would LOVE NorCal. There is an area for anyone. From Big city life to out in the sticks, there are great choices. 

And you CAN'T beat Cali MMJ laws, they are by far the best right now.


----------



## viper1951 (Nov 5, 2008)

here is washington States new law effective Nov 2 2008

hxxp://www.doh.wa.gov/hsqa/medical-marijuana/


 enjoy   We get 15 plants no matter what size or sex  and 24 ounces in possession that should hold me for a while  and this is per person


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*I would just grow 60 plants nice and big and act oblivious to the law.

"Uhh, I'm sorry officer I am just WAYYY too stoned to understand this law. I have 60 plants, and the law states 60 plants or 12.5 oz? Correct? Well I posses 60 plants! I'm sorry officer, I am just way too stoned."

If he tries to take me in I'd reason so I could keep 12.5 oz and give away the rest for free to clubs! FREE MEDICINE FOR EVERYBODY! LMAO!*


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm thinking that if your providing for a patient, then you could have up to 2.5 in reserve for them, with the patient possessing 2.5. That's 5 Oz per patient.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 5, 2008)

:holysheep: *SEND IT ON DOWN TO FLORIDA WE ARE ALL IN NEED OF NEW MEDICAL TECHNOLOGY VERY SICK PEOPLE HERE*:holysheep:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Nov 5, 2008)

This is so awesome! I'm very envious. Congrats u guys. I'm hoping and praying that conservative Missouri will get real. It'd be a dream come try. But this gives me hope. Good luck to all!
'


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 5, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Your right, it is a start. Finally, we are changing the public perception of MJ.
> There are now 13 states with MMJ laws. 26% of the USA.
> 
> Unfortunatly, there are a few states that I don't see ever accepting MMJ or even decrimilizing MJ. Alot of penelties I see in other states for simple cultivation is Draconian.
> ...



Don't say that about some states. (im not actually trying to chastise you here)

My home state, SD (South Dakota, not San Diego, yes, people do confuse those. lol) Had MMJ on the ballot in 06. NV and CO had the same initiative. SD came the closest to passing it. 49 to 51 percent. My parents, who are O'reilly republicans, voted against it.  They wanted to vote for it, but the wording of the law made it ok for patients to smoke MJ anywhere it was legal to smoke cigarettes. (i.e. Bars, Restaurants, etc.) I would bet my life that not a single, true, MMJ patients wants the right to smoke in public places, just in their own home. Were that not part of the initiative, my O'reilly parents would've voted yes. 

Marijuana is out there, its easy to get, and most people don't care about it. The smear campaign that has been launched by such entities as "Partnership for a Drug Free America," is just silly, people realize this. They realize pot is out there and you can't stop it. Pot is a much different thing back home than it is in other places I've lived. But it still came to 49 to 51 percent. I am a cynic, and I am the first to dismiss stupid laws to the stupidity of voters, but at the same time, some people can really surprise you when it comes down to simple common sense. 

My estimate is that we have 10-20 years before pot is as legal here as in holland. It really depends on what Congress and Obama do with the federal law. If places like Oakland are allowed to tax it, and make money for their community, a lot of people will see this as an advantage. I think the wall will only crumble from there. Not just in the liberal states, but the die hard red states as well.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, our biggest hurdle is getting the house bills passed. Especially the one for responsible adults. Removing federal penalties for that stuff is the first step in getting all the states to adopt an end to prohibition.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

nice one Michigan congratulations guys! WOW every county voted more yes than no! Close call on a few though like Ottawa...i'm surprised... we need more like Washtenaw!


----------



## skizofrenik (Nov 10, 2008)

It's about damn time.  Like all of these country *** people out in the U.P. and in the top of the mitten haven't been growing like crazy for decades now.  Spread a little love on down to us city folk!!

December is close, the law will be swinging into action soon.......geeze my hand has been having such chronic pain as of late.  Wonder what the doctor has in mind for me...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 13, 2008)

we have medical marijuana here too in or. Hope fully we can get on the ballet for 2010 so were can get Oregon like Canada legal. coffee shoppes and all.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

canada legal? is there anywhere in canada where its currently legal?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 14, 2008)

i am awaiting dec. 4  here in mid mi. i just hope that it is not a long drawn out situation to get the necesary paper work to be a MMJ patient.i have all sorts of medical records.i just hope my family dr. can do this.he referred me to a pain clinic to get drugs,so maybe he will do this for me.anymore info would be appreciated.


----------

